# hgh vs hgh peptides



## helicopter (Jun 21, 2007)

whats the main differences?

also is it ok to ask where to buy either on this forum?


----------



## Trojan_Pony (Jul 15, 2010)

You'll have to wait for somone more knowledgeable to tell you the difference (i think the peptides increase Gh by reducing the hormone(?) that regulates GH release). I can say that sourcing GH is banned but sourcing peptides seems to be ok. There's a thread talking about Tash peptides who are where i got GHRP6 and CJC from so that seems to be ok.


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

In a nutshell.

Gh is synthetic, ie a copy of what the body naturally produces.

Gh releasers work to maximise your own gh production.

Your best off reading pscarbs sticky on ghrp/grfs + past threads on hgh a few times and try getting a basic understanding in them then asking more specific questions if your thinking about using them.


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

So in another nut shel from what i understand, sorry if i am wrong, but

GH synthetic would be ideally be better for a male over 30 or somebody whos naturel production has slowed down considerably,

and

Gh peptides would be suitable to somebody say a 18-25 year old which still have high Gh production in the body!?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

GH synthetic would also be better for somebody with alot of disposable income aswell.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Peptides are usefull for all ages.

The effectiveness does diminish with age but GHRP-2 fares well with all


----------

